# Hospital appointment, what to expect.



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I often have a read of posts on these forums, but until now have never posted... so here is my story.

I was diagnosed around 4 years ago with PCOS, at the time I had a scan and was told I had no cysts on my ovaries, but blood tests showed my hormone levels to be all over the place and I suffer from excess facial hair and weight gain/loss issues. I was referred to a clinic who put me on a dianette and metformin, over the years things have regulated with my cycles and I came off the pill in August 2011.

We married in May 2011 and have been trying for a baby for the past 18 months (since I came off the pill), I have regular periods every month and also get positive results on ovulation test sticks, I still battle with the weight and the facial hair and Metformin, I find the drug really harsh and self admittedly go through phases of taking it and then not, the past few months I have been much better at taking it am now on the slow release version but currently only 1 a day as my stomach cant handle more.

In August my husband and I went back to the doctors who said they would refer us to the hospital for further investigations, I had some blood tests and further internal scans, to which I don't know the results as my GP said it would all be referred to the hospital, and my husband had his sperm tested and the results showed his sperm count to be normal - however he had to do the sample 3 times as the hospital kept testing for infection not sperm count, so its taken since August'12 to last week to actually get a referral letter from the hospital.

So anyway, we have now been given an appointment at the hospital for next week, this will be our first hospital appointment and it is in the Gynaecology department.

I'm just wondering if anyone has any similar experience and what I can expect from the appointment, is it likely that Clomid will be the next suggestion, or is that unlikely as I have regular periods and signs that I do ovulate?

Sorry for the waffle and thanks in advance


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

My sister is going through the same as you.This website has a lot of info about pcos and ttc.I know its not what you asked but my sis has found it very useful,as weight is one of the main issues why women cant concieve with pcos.

http://forum.lowcarber.org/forumdisplay.php?f=46

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Hey
Dont have any PCOS specific advice to give but here is my experience of my first hospital appt...
They ask you both LOADS of questions about your general medical history and your TTC journey e.g. when periods started, how they are, how often you have sex, has your partner ever been kicked in the groin(!)... nothing too hard.
Then they will schedule in more tests that you havent had done yet - there are lots of blood tests for you (day 2-5 of cycle, day 22 I think?) to check if you have ovulated. And they will probably give you another scan at some point. Maybe your husband will have to do another sperm analysis (they like to do 2 about 3 months apart to see changes).
Then I think it depends on the hospital you are in as to what action is taken.... they may try you on a few months chlomid, they may do IUI followed by IVF.
My initial hospital only did IUI not IVF and they gave me the choice of trying IUI for 3 cycles or going straight to IVF at a different hospital. I went for the second option
I think you should try and work out what you would most like to happen and then try and inisist on it. For example, if they want to try you on 6 months chlomid but you are getting fed up with all the trying and waiting then maybe you could ask for just 3 and then to IUI? I think it depends on your state of mind and how much more you can take.
Personally I just didnt think I could go through 3 more months of unlikely treatment and its ups and downs. But maybe thats just me (pushy and fed up of ttc!!!).
Good luck and I'm sure you will be fine  Not knowing is a really hard place to be but once you have a treatment plan it will get easier
Let us know how you get on.  
xxx


----------



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

ughhhh said:


> Hey
> Dont have any PCOS specific advice to give but here is my experience of my first hospital appt...
> They ask you both LOADS of questions about your general medical history and your TTC journey e.g. when periods started, how they are, how often you have sex, has your partner ever been kicked in the groin(!)... nothing too hard.
> Then they will schedule in more tests that you havent had done yet - there are lots of blood tests for you (day 2-5 of cycle, day 22 I think?) to check if you have ovulated. And they will probably give you another scan at some point. Maybe your husband will have to do another sperm analysis (they like to do 2 about 3 months apart to see changes).
> ...


Thank you!! I guess I have maybe been a little naive in thinking the hospital appointment will give me a solution there and then, hearing others stories makes me realise that actually this treatment process is going to be a journey and not an overnight solution, I guess when I have already been ttc for 18 months, the thought of waiting any longer is a bit of a drag, but it helps hearing others journeys and at least I know now in advance of the appointment that it might not be a quick solution.

I guess what confuses me is the fact I have regular periods every month and that the months that I have used ovulation tests, I get positive results.

I will let you know how I get on, thank you.


----------



## beckyshutts (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi BJenkess

I have PCOS but without the syndrome, so don't have the excess hair or weight issues, but have the lovely fertility problems, and my skin is terrible!!!

My hubby and I have been married for five years, and we began TTC in 2010, and thought oh this will be easy, we know loaaads of people who get pregnant!! 18 months later and we were still trying, I started to think something might be wrong. I always had periods so all my research in to PCOS left me a bit confused, as I thought this could be the issued, but I didn't fit the criteria (according to google!) So off to the doctors we went!

The first hospital appointment was a bit of a whirlwind, I was expecting to go, be told all your bloods are fine, but here some pills you'll be pregnant by next week....of course this wasn't the case!

Between going to the docs first, and our hospital appointment I had blood tests to check for ov and also PCOS and hubby had a sperm check done.

In our first appointment we didn't actually meet our consultant, initially we sat with a nurse who asked us all the in's and out's of our medical treatment, periods that kind of thing. They explain how it all works, and we got our results back from the tests. Hubby was fine, and my results for PCOS were neg but I showed no sign of ov. They sent me off with around a hundred different forms, this was to have bloods taken again (day 2 - 6 and day 21) plus some there and then which I can't remember what for, an internal scan and a Hysterosalpingogram which checks for blocks in your tubes. Our nurse was good as she literally booked us in for every test going, I would insist on it if I went back again, it gets everything out the way so there are no question marks for when you meet your consultant.

Then you get scheduled another appointment to meet with your actual consultant once you have had all of the above done.

When I had my Hysterosalpingogram done, there were no blockages, but at the internal scan I got told thats when I had the PCOS....which the nurse said she was surprised at as I didn't 'look' like I did, that was not a good day......although it did allow me to think about what I was going to expect treatment wise. 

Don't worry about your first appointment, it is your first step in getting everything ironed out, and for the docs to work out a treatment plan for you! to be honest, when we left the hospital (3 hours later, so make sure you put plenty of money on the car!) we actually felt really excited that finally we might get some answers.

Good luck!

xxxxx


----------



## babychickpea (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there.
I also have PCOS  
and have had a long old journey resulting in not very much help with the docs!!  

I already had a child before I was diagnosed with having pcos and have since been ttc for number 2, for nearly 2 years now.

If possible take with you to the hospital, a calender of your cycles and BBT's (if you have them) as they may want to see them.
They will probably insist that you lose weight before they provide treatment as that seems to be all the rage!!!  
My GP prescribed me 120mg of Orlistat, since taking it 9 months ago, I've lost 2 stone, my cycles appear to have returned to normal since the weight loss and I appear to be ovulating again (as indicated by my temperature chart) 
You could still be having periods but not actually ovulating "annovulatory" (google it)
They will probably want to do other blood tests checking your progesterone (to confirm ovulation) on day 21 of the cycle.
Check your FSH and LH levels and your whole endocrine system (pituitory, thyroid) as these contribute to not ovulating and are common in pcos.
There are other medications that they can put you on if metformin isn't working for you.
They may try a mix of both metformin and clomid, clomid on it's own or even Tamoxifen (which is typically used as a cancer drug!)
I also believe in things like agnus castus and fish oil are good for pcos and fertility issues.
They can also do "LOD" Laporoscopic ovarian drilling", this helps stimulate ovulation, but again they will probably want you to be of a certain weight for surgery because of the risks with anesthesia.

I hope you get all the answers you're looking for and some hope that you will get a baby at the end of all this!

Good luck and all the best.x


----------



## beckyshutts (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey

How did your appointment go?

X


----------



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

My appointment went ok thank you, it was a while ago now I forgot to reply, sorry!

We discussed mine and my husband lifestyle, was encouraged to keep up our dieting and weight loss, I was also advised to give up smoking... knew it would always helps but didnt realise that I wouldnt be entitled to IVF if needed as a smoker, so I am on week 5 of non smoking and doing OK. 

My husbands sperm count came back a bit low so he has had to repeat his sample to see if there is a pattern.

I was sent for swabs which came back all clear and ok and had a hycosy examination last Monday, that didnt go so well and I ended up in A&E and being admitted 2 days later, was kept in overnight and treated for an infection, on the mend now though and the scan showed my fallopian tubes and uterus to be ok and ovaries slightly polycystic which I expected anyway.

So next appointment with my consultant is April, will discuss the next step then.


----------

